# You GOTTA see these!! : )



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive seen the first one before and the second looked like a big ouch 

that last one is hilarious though


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol wonder if Dana would stand me doing the swing into the saddle thing.......I know she's dragged me around the arena!!! 


Hey she might have a career as a circus horse!!!





Not!!!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Too funny! I watched the 3rd one twice.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Ha!! That third one was great. Hope the guy in the 2nd video made it out alive. Eeeeeewww on the first one! No thank you LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

The second one was on an episode of Untamed and Uncut. I'm pretty sure he survived, but may have had a head injury of some sort. Can't quite remember.

The third is funny, the first is just nasty XD


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the first one...what every show-off needs...a bit of horse sense dropped on them :rofl::rofl:

The second...these one rein stops don't work as easy as the when gurus show them! Glad the flattened dude was ok

The third was really cute; nice vaulting for sure. Kept worrying about the horse's mouth with all that bit tugging :icon_frown: 

He was a handsome horse though.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also wondered as to what bit that horse in the third one had in his mouth, being tugged on like that, plus , not to mention the training to have him ignore that tugging, thus resisting, when he most likely would prefer to give!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Not to worry Smilie, I'm doubting that either the tugging on the bit or the tugging on the tail actually amounted to any exertion of force. In addition to being gymnast, the guys were also good actors. While it looked like one was tugging with all his might on the tail, I suspect he was actually only holding it and gently at that. Same with the bit. Considering the amount of time they must have spent with that horse, they must have loved that horse.


----------

